# Built-in electric oven recommendations (Algarve)



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi folks,

Our (rented) apartment has a totally useless built-in electric oven. I love baking and cooking and the damned thing thwarts almost my every effort to do either.

Temperature regulation is rubbish. Everything burns on the bottom (wherever I put it) and I can tell when I'm doing a tray of bread rolls, for example, that it's really uneven because the results are all over the place!

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good brand/make/model of built in electric oven, please?

I'd dearly love a twin oven (separate grill so I can grill as well as oven cook) but I just haven't seen any of these around so I guess I'm going to have to stick with a dual purpose one (which means I never use the grill because it always stinks as it burns off food splatter from the oven cooking!)

Does anyone have a built-in electric oven that they really like?
I'm very open to suggestions (although it'll have to just be a standard sized electric because it's rental accommodation, sadly)

Thanks in advance
Tracey


----------

